# Wie gefallen Euch die neuen Trikots ??



## weberknecht (10. Juli 2006)

Na endlich......... BW hat wieder Trikots und Hosen.  http://www.bergwerk-cycles.de/index.php?p=clothing hab mir ein "Langarm" gekauft. Das ???ros´e??? oder wie diese Farbton heißt passt leider nicht zum neuen schwarz-rot-goldenen Bergwerk Rahmen!!http://www.bergwerk-cycles.de/index.php?p=news

Wer hat schon Erfahrungen nach ein paar Wäschen gesammelt und welche Qualität (Einsatz) haben die Hosen??


----------



## Joscha (11. Juli 2006)

mir persönlich gefallen die roten und das weiße recht gut, denke ich werde mir früher oder später nen weißes kaufen, vorallem auch weil  mein rad weiß ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weberknecht (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo Joscha, schöne Fotos auf Deiner Hompage, falls es Dich mal in unsere Gegend verschlägt hier ein paar Impressionen http://www.mtb-trainer.de/

Ein super Rennen ist der http://www.erzgebirgs-bike-marathon.de/


----------



## Joscha (12. Juli 2006)

ich komme im oktober da unten in die ecke 

ziehe nach freiberg... bin dan also inner nähe


----------



## roeb (11. August 2006)

wo kann man den die Trikots bestellen, weil mir gefallen die auch recht gut  und da mein nexter Rahmen ab Herbst ein Bergwerk Mercury sein wird passt das ja prima


----------



## Joscha (13. August 2006)

direkt bei bergwerk oder über nen bergwerkhändler würd ich mal so spontan sagen.


----------



## s.Kaiser (16. August 2006)

Gefallen mir auch sehr gut. wollte bei Bergwerk eines Kaufen bekomme keine Antwort.


----------



## weberknecht (23. August 2006)

Email an [email protected] ansonsten ruf doch einfach mal Bergwerk Cycles GmbH
Im Altgefäll 21
75181 Pforzheim
fon: +49 7231 - 60 10 00
fax: +49 7231 - 60 10 02
www.bergwerk-cycles.de
an:


----------

